# weathered look



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all
Looking for an easy way to make new pine look gray and weathered??
Or at least a way, easy or not??


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

could try lye and water, then hydrogen peroxide, it takes a bit of time but it will grey it some.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want authenticity, bury them in some dirt wrapped in cloth for a year. I've actually done it so don't laugh. I'd ask Charles Niel about it. He's here on LJ's.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a how-to over on Ana White's site:

http://ana-white.com/2012/06/weathered-pine-stain


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I think that I've seen this used in a home improvement mag before to get an "aged" look on pine. I haven't used it myself though, so I can't vouch for its success:
http://www.ecowoodtreatment.com/


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Sandblastguy (Aug 14, 2012)

I have attached a link to a product that I have used and it will make your pine look weathered. To make it even more weathered looking you could roughly wire brush it with the grain. hhttp://www.valhalco.com/index.php


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

yea , ask me, LOL

#1 take some steel wood , old bolts , nuts anything steel, ( no galvinized) put a couple of pads and the nuts and bolts in a glass jar and fill it with vinegar, leave it a couple of days, when ithe solution looks blackish its ready , it will add a darker grey color to the pine, be sure to experiment with the dilution, as it can make it pretty dark quick. If it isnt reacting then do the green tea solution below first.You can kick the reaction to be stronger and quicker by adding about a teaspoon full of muratic acid, to a quart ,but please use caution, I just let the vinegar do the work, much safer.

here is another alternative http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48028#reply-608933

#2 option, get some ferrous sulfate aka iron vitiamin supplement ( read for the higest content of ferrous sulfate), any drug store will have it ,( ask which has the higest content) dissolve 5 or 6 tablets in some water.Next brew you up some green tea, really strong, I use about 4 or 5 bags to a pint . apply the green tea this adds tannin to the pine, then when dry wipe with the ferrous sulfate solution and it will give you a grey. Experiment a little, with your concentrations and you can get what you want.

If you dont use the acid both are water soluable and quite safe .

A good wire brushing with the grain can add some texture, if you have yellow pine sand blasting works super well, it gives a super weathered look.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with the vinegar and steel wool mixture. Just tried it last week. It's amazing how well it looks. I tried it on pine and cedar. Worked well on both.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Lots of good ideas above to make it look old and weathered.

Sandblasting can be used to give it a weathered texture.


----------



## RH913 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks again
I will try some of these and let you know how it works out.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

You might be looking for a weathering/bleaching stain or oil. When I worked as a house painter years ago we called it Cape Cod stain. It would turn cedar shakes a nice even gray in a few weeks. It was popular on additions because it would match the original siding pretty quickly. This might be it. -Jack


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Propane torch burn the surface. File brush off all the char. Do a quick but random pressured pass over the wood with a grinder wheel (sawmill effect), then 100 grit scuff sand. Leave outside after rain and sun with some dirt rubbed in. Then a quick sandblast to the areas between the grain lines. Quick 120 grit scuff sand. Steel wool/vinegar stain for the finale. You could mix up the first 6 steps and see what works best.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm about to try the vinegar steel wool trick again,the last time it left a very light black color which could have easily been achieved with diluted Ebony stain in fraction of the time,but my mixture was not as dark as it should have been which is probably why the first experiment failed.
I'm anxious to try this new minwax #271(Classic Grey) ,although it looks fake Grey from the pics.

Here's a link I found which shows all the techniques mentioned here plus a few pics to boot:

http://www.craftaholicsanonymous.net/how-to-age-wood-tutorial-guest-post-from-que-linda


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Thinned out gray milk paint works as well.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I just tried the new MINWAX 271 Classic Gray(for "weathered look") on this planter I made for my wife and it does look not too bad if I may say so myself:


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

Have you thought about using a colored stain to achieve that look? I found a great line of wood stain colors that come in five different levels depending on the weather/climate conditions of where you live to ensure the best protection for your wood. Applying one of the colored versions may achieve the desired look you are hoping to achieve.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Burn it with a propane torch. Wire brush it then apply some gray stain (MINWAX 271 Classic Gray for example)


----------

